# THE Definitive Ruger Picture Thread



## Shipwreck

Post your Ruger pics here to show off 

(By putting them here, it makes it easier for new members to find pics of something if they are interested in a certain model)...


----------



## Bob Wright

O.K. These are "Three-screw" Ruger Blackhawks, made prior to 1973:










And these are "New Model" Ruger Blackhawks, both have had their frames color case hardened, by Doug Turnbull. The Super Blackhawk is fitted with a standard Blackhawk hammer, which I prefer:










All grips are after market of various woods. Top to bottom, walnut, mesquite, Bolivian rosewood, ebony.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright

And, still further............

This is a 1958 vintage Ruger "Flattop" Blackhawk:










And this is a "Three -Screw" of about 1963 vintage, with the added "ears" on either side of the rear sight:










A close-up of the "ears".










The Flattop is one of the most highly desired of Blackhawks, both for collectors and conversions.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright

Conversions?

This gun started out as a three-screw, blue, .357 Magnum:










It has been converted to .44 Special, the frame color case hardened, aluminum ejector rod housing and grip frame replaced with steel parts, and walnut grips from CaryC. The right-side grip has a Tee-nut type of threaded insert so does not show on this side.

Accuracy is superb. The work of reboring was done by Dave Clements, as was the refinishing.

Now ya'll see why Rugers are so intriguing.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck

Some sweet guns ya got there


----------



## P97




----------



## Beretta92

Here's My Ruger SP101s I also have a MKII Slabside
SP101 9mm & SPNY 38 Spl


----------



## J.R.

Here are some of my Rugers:mrgreen:

1976 Security-Six custom work by D.R.Middlebrooks(beadblasted,action job with sweeeet DA trigger,cylinder beleved 11degrees for faster reloads and trigger smothed for warmer loads! Grips are from GET-A-GRIP which I'm sorry to say are no longer in bussiness:smt022









My "favorite" Vaquero "BIRDDY" .45colt. I love this round!










get a grip on the BIRDDY also.

This enough for now! POST SOME MORE LATTER!

J.R.


----------



## hberttmank

You guys got some nice Rugers. Here is all I got in Ruger handguns.
Redhawk & P85 MKII
GP100 & P90
Security Six & P345


----------



## Charlie

Looks to me like you're pretty much Rugered. :smt082
Nice family!


----------



## Stephen A. Camp

Hello. I have but two Ruger revolvers, an SP-101 and a GP-100.









_Both of these revolvers have proven themselves both reliable and accurate for me. With magnums in the 140 to 158-gr. range, POA pretty much equals POI at 15 yards and the same holds true for the mid-range 125-gr. magnums like Corbon's 125-gr. DPX and Remington's Golden Saber in the same weight. (These last two chew out the lower half of the bullseye while the full-power 140-158 gr pretty much get the center or just a tad above.) I find them very useful and they stay loaded 24/7; I cannot praise a handgun more than that._

Best.


----------



## Shipwreck

Stephen A. Camp said:


> Hello. I have but two Ruger revolvers, an SP-101 and a GP-100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Both of these revolvers have proven themselves both reliable and accurate for me. With magnums in the 140 to 158-gr. range, POA pretty much equals POI at 15 yards and the same holds true for the mid-range 125-gr. magnums like Corbon's 125-gr. DPX and Remington's Golden Saber in the same weight. (These last two chew out the lower half of the bullseye while the full-power 140-158 gr pretty much get the center or just a tad above.) I find them very useful and they stay loaded 24/7; I cannot praise a handgun more than that._
> 
> Best.


I like those


----------



## J.R.

Some more of the family.










6 1/2" Blackhawk .357amg

















4 5/8" Vaquero casecolored .357mag and rig









MKII .22lr 6" bull barrel









10/22 .22lr with folding stock & 3x9x42 scope:smt067 
OOOPS! SOMEONE STUCK A RIFLE ON A HANDGUN FORUM???

J.R.


----------



## Baldy

*All I Got..*

New Model Single Six/ Target 43/4" barrel/ & My Mark 1 target. 1976 Security-Six .38/.357:smt068


----------



## DennyCrane

Nice guns! Purty


----------



## viper31373

danny


----------



## bisley45

here are my rugers
three screw single six 22 mag








bisley 45 colt








redhawk 45 colt


----------



## tex45acp

Here's my family:

Two .41mag Redhawks and two .357mag SP-101's


----------



## js

tex45acp said:


> Here's my family:
> 
> Two .41mag Redhawks and two .357mag SP-101's


Nice!


----------



## Blkhawk73

Ok, I'll play...


----------



## Catman253

50th Anniversary Blackhawk .357


----------



## tex45acp

A new addition to my Ruger collection. Found another 5.5" Stainless Redhawk and I am shortening the barrel to 4" for better field carry. Here are some in progress pictures before I mount the new front sight.


----------



## SigZagger

O.K. Here's my only .22 handgun. She's a keeper.


----------



## rman

*My Rugers*

Top one just arrived yesterday.


----------



## hberttmank

Nice Ruger collection, rman.


----------



## sixshooter_45

*My Rugers!*

MY Ruger GP100, Bowen rear sights, red insert front sight.


























My Vaquero: Gunslinger Action job by Lees' Gunsmithing, Gaboon Ebony Gunfighter grips by Cary C, German Sterling Slver Ruger Medalions made in Argentinia, Base Mountain pin, serrated front sight, free spinning pawl, stronger plunger spring for cylinder rod, removed the Ruger billboard on the barrel.


----------



## Catman253

1976 Manufacture Security-Six 6" barrel


----------



## wetidlerjr

*New and old Vaqueros and a Bisley Blackhawk convertible to boot... *:mrgreen:


----------



## triton54s




----------



## Shipwreck

triton54s said:


>


How do U like it?


----------



## triton54s

I like it alot, the only complaint I could honestly make is that the grip is a little on the small side, I have big hands, but the Hogue handall helps out alot. I even "cleaned under the rear sight" and put it back together. I cant speak for all P345s but IMO I would say that they have them fixed.


----------



## Shipwreck

I've been trying to find someone local who has this pistol and an HK P2000 so I could try it out, but I've had no luck, unfortunately....


----------



## triton54s

I kind of have the same problem. There's no place local, atleast that I know of, that rents guns out. So I kinda have to buy them off of word of mouth and reputation. I did however buy the P345 before I even saw the Ruger forum and didnt hear about the mag disconnect and other issues, after joining the forum and started to get nervous with all the bad news about them but I've had zero problems and have no reason not to trust it.


----------



## Reliable

My 4" GP100


----------



## Shipwreck

Reliable said:


> My 4" GP100


Sweet - if I ever did break down and bought a revolver - this would be the one


----------



## cannibal0




----------



## Shipwreck

cannibal0 said:


>


I don't think U have enough bullets


----------



## XD-45

I was told that it is not wise to post pics revealing serial #'s
Nice looking Ruger.


----------



## Blkhawk73

XD-45 said:


> I was told that it is not wise to post pics revealing serial #'s
> Nice looking Ruger.


 When was the last time or any time there's been any real issue with such a thing? So long as there's documentation that YOU own the gun it's up to the person claiming it's thiers to produce proof. It's a LOT harder than simply saying hey "I own #123456 and this guy in the forum has it."


----------



## scooter

Blkhawk73 said:


> When was the last time or any time there's been any real issue with such a thing? So long as there's documentation that YOU own the gun it's up to the person claiming it's thiers to produce proof. It's a LOT harder than simply saying hey "I own #123456 and this guy in the forum has it."


Not trying to start a war but its based on the same theory of "would you post your drivers license # and SSN# and current address for me too please,I can steal your Identity easier if you would" . It just makes it easier for someone crooked to TRY something .
If you're comfortable doing it go ahead ,I just have no desire to tempt fate(or tempt a criminal either.)


----------



## txpete




----------



## triton54s

Is the top one a GP? It looks really sharp with those grips.


----------



## txpete

the top one is a security six.I got this when my father in law passed away.in true he was my best friend.I think he only shot it a couple of times and put it away.
pete


----------



## Whittey

My humble ruger.

-=Whittey=-


----------



## Bob Wright

These are my Ruger single actions in .45 Colt:










The stag gripped gun was a Bisley, the one below it is the Blackhawk-to-Bisley-to-Blackhawk .45. These used in my experiments testing grip style preference.

Bob Wright


----------



## MLB

*Mark II Competition*

Since no one has put one up here just yet, I thought I'd get this one in










Ruger Mark II Competition Target Model
It's a bit muzzle heavy after a while, but man is it fun.


----------



## wetidlerjr

*Blackhawk Convertible .357/9MM w/box and unused 9MM cyl.(in box with red bag)Ser.# 31-06XXX (1972)*


----------



## spyderdude

My daily carry gun, Ruger SP101 357 Magnum 2.25"


----------



## RustyFN

Here are a few pics of my Ruger Mark III


----------



## RUGER45

Shipwreck said:


> I've been trying to find someone local who has this pistol and an HK P2000 so I could try it out, but I've had no luck, unfortunately....


I you are in Maryland you can shoot mine. I have them both.:watching: :smt023


----------



## noproblem5671

*My Stainless Beauty*

Here is my GP-100 pictured with Bianchi holster and Explorer Bushwacker knife.


----------



## The Hound

Nice Ruger, and nice pic!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man

*Blackhawk .357*

Well I finally got it together and took a picture of her. Here's mine:










And for you folks up north: Yes, that _IS_ green grass and clover, and today _IS_ January 27.

WM


----------



## jbleinweber

*Mine*

200th Year of Liberty .357 Magnum Blackhawk


----------



## Wandering Man

Very Nice. :smt023 

WM


----------



## wetidlerjr

*MKIII 22/45 Hunter*
:mrgreen:


----------



## SecondAmend

I just brought her home a few days ago.


----------



## peace

*I am addicted to Ruger gun porn....*

Help, 
all of these beautiful naked guns. 
Where is Gun Porn Anonymous....Heelllllppppp....


----------



## Baldy

Wandering Man that sure is a fine looking holster you got for that old beauty.
Here's a 1973 and 4 old Ruger Security-Six that I just got. Had laid for years uncleaned or used. But they are dead on shooter's with .38/.357s.


----------



## ScottyMac

*New toy*

Here's my new toy. I only have about 200 rounds through it. I got it for something cheap to shoot at the range and for something my 10 year old daughter can shoot while we are at the range, she loves it by the way.


----------



## Baldy

At 10yrs old that is a dream gun ScottyMac. I would have give my eye teeth for one like that at her age. I bought a Ruger Mark I or standard back in 1977 for my kids and taught them to shoot. Now I am using the same gun to teach my grandkids to shoot with. That Mark III Hunter is a real good shooter. Good luck.

Best Baldy.


----------



## Wandering Man

Baldy said:


> Wandering Man that sure is a fine looking holster you got for that old beaty.
> Here's a 1973 or 4 old Ruger Security-Six that I just got. Had laid for years uncleaned or used. But it is a dead on shooter with .38/.357s.


Thanks, Baldy. The holster was a christmas present from my wife and kids, many years ago. They stole my gun and snuck it over to a holster maker that used to live in town. He built the holster for me to their specifications. I was totally blown away. Sadly, I don't have much occassion to wear it.

Nice Security.

WM


----------



## ScottyMac

Baldy said:


> At 10yrs old that is a dream gun ScottyMac. I would have give my eye teeth for one like that at her age. I bought a Ruger Mark I or standard back in 1977 for my kids and taught them to shoot. Now I am using the same gun to teach my grandkids to shoot with. That Mark III Hunter is a real good shooter. Good luck.
> 
> Best Baldy.


Thanks Baldy. My daughter and I both actually shot a gun for the first time about a year ago. She shot a friends Mark II and I shot another buddies Sig. About 3 months ago I bought a Beretta PX4 .40 and love it. I got my CCW and then got the Ruger at a club I joined. She's been with me all the way and enjoys shooting. I'm divorced and this is a great way to spend time together and teach her some responsibilities. She likes it so much she tells me I'm not allowed to go to the club without her :smt052


----------



## Baldy

Well that makes my day hearing about you and your daughter sharing in a common interest. My exson in law has a PX4 and that is a fine pistole for just about anything you would want to do. I like it real well. Good luck and keep shooting with the daughter.

Best Baldy.


----------



## perrrfect357

Nice!


----------



## wetidlerjr

*1979, 6", Security Six, .357* :mrgreen:


----------



## a1huntingsupply

My Ruger Single Six....I also have a MK II 5 1/2" Bull Barrel.


----------



## Fan45acp

Bob Wright said:


> Conversions?
> 
> This gun started out as a three-screw, blue, .357 Magnum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been converted to .44 Special, the frame color case hardened, aluminum ejector rod housing and grip frame replaced with steel parts, and walnut grips from CaryC. The right-side grip has a Tee-nut type of threaded insert so does not show on this side.
> 
> Accuracy is superb. The work of reboring was done by Dave Clements, as was the refinishing.
> 
> Now ya'll see why Rugers are so intriguing.
> 
> Bob Wright


Really Nice ! :smt023


----------



## stormbringerr

jr, how many rounds does the mag. on your rifle hold?


----------



## DDrag50

A pic of my 44 Mag. Redhawk.


----------



## JimmySays

[/URL][/IMG]

Not an everyday shooter, although as a Ruger I know it could handle it, I couldn't. :smt023


----------



## wetidlerjr

:mrgreen:


----------



## wetidlerjr

:mrgreen:


----------



## wetidlerjr

:mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man

*Ruger P89*

This is my first Semi-Auto. She's kinda shy, and hasn't had many pictures made ...










But, when she comes out, she means business.

The target is five shots at three yards.

WM


----------



## Taurus_9mm

Pics of my P95 & MK III 22/45 :smt1099




























:smt033


----------



## seadonkey

My brand new P89:mrgreen:


----------



## txpete




----------



## Charlie

Nice gun! :smt022


----------



## spook1122

*my first ruger*


----------



## AgentV3

I'll add mine here. Mine's a 1981 Ruger Security-Six RDA-34H, it's factory blued finish was later changed to this sliver finish either by order from the distributor or by another third party later in life.


----------



## Baldy

Man that's a beauty there Agent3. Here's mine when it was brand new.:mrgreen:









Here's how it looks right now.:smt023


----------



## spook1122

alot of nice ruger's


----------



## AZ Outlaws

My Rugers...

SR9 (9mm)










LCP (.380Auto)










Mark III Standard (.22LR)


----------



## quickstarr

AZ Outlaws said:


> My Rugers...
> 
> SR9 (9mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LCP (.380Auto)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark III Standard (.22LR)


Very nice collection, which one is your favorite?


----------



## Keef.44

My only Ruger and my newest purchase. Plans for a Mark II or talk my Dad out of his Buckmaster.

Need to make a better picture than this one too.

And BTW, if anyone knows the brand of these grips I'd like to know. :smt039


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I guess I never posted in this thread.

My beloved MKII.


----------



## buck32

*LCP w/modified Uncle Mikes Holster*

I read on the Kel-Tec thread and saw the pictures posted of a modified Uncle Mikes Pocket holster. I did the same thing and it turned out great.

Uncle Mikes Pocket Holster, size 1. Cut the threads off the small outside seam and the inside seam. Re-sow the outside seam right on the outside edge. Place the magazine with the curved side against the outside seam of the holster and then resow the inner seam.

Hopefully this makes sense.


----------



## bdp2000

That is a great idea.

I love the DIY attitude of the members of this forum!


----------



## clanger

Weeeeeee! I like big bores.

The Silhouette clangs the 200y lil steel piggy at Angeles Ranges, if I do may part.

The snubby is just a 'blast' indoors.

Used to hang out at the FiringLine, but, my computer won't let me in over there anymore.... so here I is. :mrgreen:

Cheers!


----------



## exercisemyright

Whew! There are some beautiful guns on this thread!! Sure would like to see any updates!


----------



## exercisemyright

Boy do I feel sheepish! Apparently there was more than one page
Ruger does make some fine revolvers!


----------



## DevilsJohnson

My Super Redhawk 44 Rem Mag and MKIII


----------



## Chief_10Beers

My GP-100










:mrgreen:


----------



## texagun

A New Model Vaquero in .357 Mag with a 4-5/8" barrel:


----------



## gunr

[URL=http://img687.imageshack.us/i/22s009b.jpg/]Here's one of my Ruger's with my own grips.
gunr[URL=http://img252.imageshack.us/i/22s007.jpg/]


----------



## trob_205

here is my SR9 with a viridian SR laser on it


----------



## gunluver

Never posted a pic before, so hopefully this works....
here's my LCR


----------



## trob_205

ok lets see if this works now


----------



## MonsterB

my only ruger but definitely not the last...
souped up MK2 target..


----------



## P97




----------



## cametal




----------



## MonsterB

cametal said:


>


wow, looks like my gun, except its got hat funky toilet looking thing on top.....what the hell is that thing? Does it have a microwave?


----------



## Kharuger




----------



## cruzthepug

*Mark III Competition Target*

I picked this up to shoot some silhouette matches.


----------



## Kharuger

OK, I finally surrendered today and got an LCP just like every other ordinary person in the whole world eventually will when they get tired of lugging around their heavy old-fashion cannons. Light and tiny... Bad guys beware... you'll never catch me unarmed again!:


----------



## Baldy

Been a good month for me as I picked a used .22/45 off a good friend who bought it in January 2010 and didn't like it. Got it real cheap. :mrgreen:










Then the wife bought me a Ruger 60th Anniversary Talo Edition. :smt1099


----------



## dondavis3

Some of my Rugers:

The old Vaquero 45 LC










The old Ruger Bearcat .22 cal.










The New

Ruger P345 in .45 cal.










And the Mouse :










Rugers are fine guns

imho

:smt1099


----------



## Cashmeredoll

I purchased my very first handgun today! :smt1099 I haven't had a chance to shoot it yet, but, the day isn't over. Here's my Ruger SP101. (The 3.06" barrel in .357 Mag. was nowhere to be found in my area, so I got the 2.25" without any regrets.)


----------



## dondavis3

Congratulations - you're gonna love it.

It's a great gun.:smt082

:smt1099


----------



## Kharuger

*101*

Good solid choice for a first handgun. The trigger is on the sharp end of the scale coming out of the factory. I fine-filed mine down a bit on the right side to make it more friendly... but I also wear a shooting glove when I'm doing a long session 'cause I'm generally very practical.

Note: "At the outset of the Revolutionary War, Patrick Henry led militia against Royal Governor Lord Dunmore in defense of some disputed gunpowder, an event known as the Gunpowder Incident." 
(So I see... it's in your blood!)


----------



## Morgo




----------



## dondavis3

Rugers are American made & great guns.

My P345 in .45 caliber.










My Ruger Vaquero in .45 Colt










New Ruger LC9 - just got it.










I like each for different reasons :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## talldrink

*I'll play*

SR9
MKII NRA
MKII TARGET WITH CRIMSON TRACE GRIPS
SINGLE SIX CONVERTIBLE 22LR/22MAG
BLACKHAWK CONVERTIBLE 45ACP/45LC


----------



## Lateck

My Ruger handgun family: 

GP-100 5", .357

SR-40

SR9c

LCP

And the lone Long Gun:

Mini-14

Lateck,


----------



## Vintage Racer

I only have one Ruger, and it is a fun target pistol (Mk. III).


----------



## Gator

357 mags Birds head. Love em!


----------



## talldrink

Added another one to the list

MK10


----------



## Morgo

My Charger


----------



## talldrink

Morgo said:


> My Charger


OK... I'm still waiting for pics of the Charger... haha

NICE!!!


----------



## Mazie

These are really nice! I'd also like to add the GP100 along with my SP101 revolver. I'm adding Hogue Mono Grips to my SP101. I probably would do the same when I get the GP100. Looking at yours together has leaned me definitely more towards choosing the GP100 for my next revolver purchase. I love Ruger!


----------



## jdp83

p94 9mm


----------



## gregski

Second post. First Ruger. Just picked up this SR40C yesterday.


----------



## onebilly43

Very nice set up


----------



## onebilly43

Love those birdshead revolvers


----------



## onebilly43

Very nice collection


----------



## onebilly43

Those stag grips really set that Vaquero off


----------



## onebilly43

I have one just like this and it is my main gun for H D and CC


----------



## onebilly43

Kharuger said:


> OK, I finally surrendered today and got an LCP just like every other ordinary person in the whole world eventually will when they get tired of lugging around their heavy old-fashion cannons. Light and tiny... Bad guys beware... you'll never catch me unarmed again!:


Man this is a Great Picture it really sets that Pistol off


----------



## onebilly43

wetidlerjr said:


> *Blackhawk Convertible .357/9MM w/box and unused 9MM cyl.(in box with red bag)Ser.# 31-06XXX (1972)*


I bet that is really a fun gun to shoot in the 9mm


----------



## acepilot

Ruger SR9c with Crimson Trace CMR201 laser.










Ruger Super Blackhawk .44 Magnum 10.5 inch barrel.


----------



## SigZagger




----------



## onebilly43

A few of my Toys


----------



## SailDesign

Latest Ruger to the collection - the Single-Six. Posing with a Finnish knife I've had for years.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter

SailDesign said:


> Latest Ruger to the collection - the Single-Six. Posing with a Finnish knife I've had for years.
> 
> View attachment 939


I like the grips on it! I need to fins some better ones for mine..


----------



## SailDesign

It liked the idea so much it had to pose with another knife - a Prototype Bear Creek Patch Knife.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter

Nice knifes for a liberal


----------



## SailDesign

Sierra_Hunter said:


> Nice knifes for a liberal


Thanks - I have a soft spot for Bear Creek, and almost any ("every" my wife would say) Scandinavian blade...


----------



## Sierra_Hunter

I love knives almost as much as I love guns. I don't have any "nice" fixed blade knives though...most of mine are working knives.

Here is a photo of my single six 32 H&R mag with my every day pocket knive.


----------



## SailDesign

Sierra_Hunter said:


> I love knives almost as much as I love guns. I don't have any "nice" fixed blade knives though...most of mine are working knives.
> 
> Here is a photo of my single six 32 H&R mag with my every day pocket knive.


Nice! I loved the older Kershaws, but the new ones with the swoopy blades (Leek, etc.) just don't do anything for me. Current pocket knife is a Benchmade Benchmite, belt knife a Roselli Grandmother's Knife (coz it's only a 2-1/4" blade but takes a wicked edge) Yup - it's Finnish....


----------



## hillman

Hah. My every day knife is a Kamp-King. My Single-Six refuses to associate with it.


----------



## dakota1911

A SR1911 and a SR1911CMD



Later got another SR1911 and put Eagle Wing Grips on it so I could tell it apart from the first one.



And the CMDs just breed in the dark of the safe.


----------



## dakota1911

Blackhawk convertibles. One in 357/9mm and the other in 45LC/45ACP.


----------



## dakota1911

Bearcats. Old and new.



And a couple Single Sixes....


----------



## dakota1911

Several 45LC/45ACP convertibles.....



And another in Bisley format......



And a more recent Ruger/Lipsey flat top......


----------



## dakota1911

Nice SA/DA comparison. A Ruger Blackhawk and a GP100, both in 357.


----------



## dakota1911

Almost forgot my old P90, which I bought new in 91


----------



## acepilot

New Model Super Blackhawk. 44 Magnum. 10.5" barrel.


----------



## Hedrin

Ruger Super Blackhawk 7.5 inch barrel .44 mag








Ruger LCP .380 stainless slide


----------



## Hardluck

SR1911 and a new knife...courtesy of Santa. :smt114


----------



## CZshadowgirl

:smt023 love the Ruger P 345!


P97 said:


>


----------



## Blackhawkman

Here's my Rugers--->






























The yella lab's name is Ruger,too!


----------



## Redbert31

Blackhawkman said:


> Here's my Rugers--->
> View attachment 2857
> View attachment 2865
> View attachment 2873
> View attachment 2881
> View attachment 2889
> The yella lab's name is Ruger,too!


Nice Rugers... The guns and the pup too!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cait43




----------



## airweight442

............My everyday carry...GP100 three inch .357 Magnum


----------



## Manster

My P93DAO - Love her scars and all


----------



## Blackhawkman

Here is my 41 mag Blackhawk

Also a pic of my Ruger Super Bhk Talo Bisley. 44 mag.


----------

